# Samsung Router als Repeater für Fritzbox nutzen



## iRaptor (23. Mai 2010)

*Samsung Router als Repeater für Fritzbox nutzen*

Hallo,

ist es möglich meinen alten Samsung SMT-G 3210 als Repeater für meine FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7112 zu nutzen? Und wie mache ich das?
Täte mich gerne mal mit dem Notebook in die Sonne setzen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Lg


----------



## padme (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Samsung Router als Repeater für Fritzbox nutzen*

hi,
also die fritz.box müsste eine funktion haben in der du das einstellen kannst. wichtig ist das beide auf dem selben kanal senden, und die fritz.box den samsung router gefunden hat.
dann dürfte dem eigentlich nix mehr im wege stehen.
schau im fritz.box menü unter w-lan, da wirst du bestimmt fündig..da müsste es eine option geben die nennt sich wds-repeater


----------



## iRaptor (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Samsung Router als Repeater für Fritzbox nutzen*

Richtig das habe ich auch schon Aktiviert und eingestellt.
Ich finde aber beim Samsung Rounter die Funktion ihn als Repeater zu nutzen nicht. Naja doch aber nur das hinter dem Samsung Router ein Repeater ist aber nicht er selbst.


----------



## padme (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Samsung Router als Repeater für Fritzbox nutzen*

hi,
dann kann es natürlich gut sein, dass sich der samsung nicht als repeater benutzen lässt.
wahrscheinlich willst du es auch mit der fritz.box nicht umgekehrt laufen lassen?
schönen gruss


----------



## iRaptor (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Samsung Router als Repeater für Fritzbox nutzen*

Umgekerht wäre wenn nur die letze möglichkeit.
Ich habe mit dem Samsung Router das Problem das wenn mich jemand anruft das Internet einfach so langsam ist weil der ganze Upstream blockiert ist.

Lg


----------



## domi-germany (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Samsung Router als Repeater für Fritzbox nutzen*

WDS unterstützen beide ja ?


----------



## iRaptor (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Samsung Router als Repeater für Fritzbox nutzen*

Von dem Samsung Router weiß ich es nicht.
Die Fritzbox aufjeden fall.


----------

